# Cheap British P W's



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Finally took a pic of my Timex (poor thing), movement identicle to that in a Smiths I also have.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Like these, notice that pgtips takes the picture with hands at 10 to 2 ?

That's so the watch looks as though it's smiling







-- or at least that's what I was told many years ago at Smiths factory in Wishaw where they made the alarm clocks!


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Finally took a pic of my Timex (poor thing), movement identicle to that in a Smiths I also have.


Hi pg tips

I have an Ingersoll Triumph with what looks like the very same movement, (found it in my dads things when he died) only recently got it going but the second hand is missing and the hour hand is loose, it ticks away fine, any idea where I could find some spare parts and any idea what year it would have been made.

Dave S


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Smith's looks nice, would save me engraving it lol


----------

